# Flavour RDA



## Mario (3/3/16)

Good Morning

Im looking into buying another *good flavour RDA*. What would you recommend?

I have the Velocity, Sapor, Indestructible, Lush, Mutation X, Dark Horse

Peace


----------



## Andre (3/3/16)

Nice collection as it is. 

Cannot help you, but am curious as to which of those you have, you use most frequently?


----------



## Mike (3/3/16)

I'm ordering myself and a buddy a Hastur V2. Seems very, very nice.


----------



## Mario (3/3/16)

Andre said:


> Nice collection as it is.
> 
> Cannot help you, but am curious as to which of those you have, you use most frequently?



The Velocity

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (3/3/16)

Mario said:


> The Velocity


 You do have a great collection.

If you can get your hands on a Thump, then give that a try.
It is a great flavour atty.


----------



## Lushen (3/3/16)

Mike said:


> I'm ordering myself and a buddy a Hastur V2. Seems very, very nice.


 
Hi @Mike 
where are you ordering the Hastur v2 from. I have been dying to get my hands on one or three


----------



## Mario (3/3/16)

Lushen said:


> You do have a great collection.
> 
> If you can get your hands on a Thump, then give that a try.
> It is a great flavour atty.



Thump?
What vendor has it?


----------



## Crittilian23 (3/3/16)

Sector one vapors AX1. draw is really tight BUT produces good flavor from my experience.


----------



## Mike (3/3/16)

@Lushen gonna be ordering direct from Cthulhu Mods - trying to coax a coupon code out of them atm.


----------



## Lushen (3/3/16)

Mario said:


> Thump?
> What vendor has it?


 There are no local vendors that have it. You will have to order from the US or EU.


----------



## Mario (3/3/16)

what's your take on the Tugboat V2 ?
I had the very 1st one and was really impressed.


----------

